# Head scratches



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

So, only Kona wants his head scratched. I'm loving it, but I am not sure if I am doing it right! Do I do just the sides, or on top? I think he likes it between his shoulder blades. Sometimes I work my fingers around to his face and his beak. I _think_ he likes this. He holds still.

I know, silly topic, but since I love this about him, I don't want to mess it up by doing it wrong.

He makes that little noise when I stop so I think that means, "don't stop mom".
So far Mica doesn't seem to like it. I have scratched her head once, but that's it. I will just follow her lead I guess.


This is new to me because my budgies never wanted me to touch their heads. Just too wild when I got them I guess.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

They'll let you know if you're touching them in a way they don't enjoy--they'll squawk or move away or do that open-beak bite.

All over the head is fine, but each bird will have their particular preference. For my birds, Denali loves having his crest scratched; Pippin loves having her beak rubbed. Both like having their chin scratched. Just see what he likes.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree with cknauf- he'll let you know if he doesn't like it. My tiel clearly lets me know if I'm not scratching the right place, etc. Sometimes I just hold my finger out and he moves his head around himself. But he loves the top of his head, and his cheeks and under his beak. Sometimes he even like his beak to be rubbed.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks! Yes, Kona seems to like his beak rubbed too. That surprised me. It's so weird feeling that little bird scull under my fingers. He is so trusting of me. And I didn't know about when to do scratches until one time Kona went to Mica with his head down making that little noise they make and she started to preen him. Then I caught on. 

So if they pretend to bite me, they don't like something I did? Neither one has actually bit me, but they sort of pretend to do it. That means back off I guess.


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

Agree 100% about them letting you know if they don't like it. Also agree that all birds are different. Oscar will let you stroke him anywhere, Beauty would only let you stroke his head and let you know straight away if you were off territory


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

flippityjib said:


> So if they pretend to bite me, they don't like something I did? Neither one has actually bit me, but they sort of pretend to do it. That means back off I guess.


Yes. It means basically to stop what you're doing. Sunny will ask for scritches, tell me to stop, preen and ask for them again.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

zippy likes his head/neck/chin and his upper back scritched he will let me know when he has had enough by trying to bite me lol he will then have a good scratch then cock his head as if to say more scritches slave lol


----------

